
Deepfake 'Silence of the Lambs' with Willem Dafoe and Gillian Anderson [video] - laurex
https://www.newsweek.com/silence-lambs-deepfake-willem-dafoe-gillian-anderson-ctrl-shift-face-videos-1491978
======
hombre_fatal
The Gillian Anderson (Scully) replacement looks particularly good. The Youtube
video only has Willem Dafoe in the title and I didn't even realize the woman
was injected until I read the top Youtube comment. IMO it's the real star of
the deepfake.

Maybe because she doesn't have a fluorescent light above her nor is the camera
constantly zoomed in on her face, so probably nicer scenario for the deepfake.
Or maybe because they have all of X-Files to train the brain?

~~~
pen2l
I think it definitely helps that Gillian Anderson actually looks like Jodie
Foster. I kid you not, I for some years thought they were the one and same!

~~~
catalogia
I'm pretty sure Silence of the Lambs influenced the design and casting of the
Dana Scully character. In both Silence of the Lambs and the X-Files pilot
episode, you have young women with shoulder-length red hair starting their new
job at the FBI investigating the death of women, including the examination of
corpses (Dana Scully specializes in forensic pathology while the examination
of corpses is more incidental to Clarice Starling's work, but is a very
memorable scene in the movie.)

~~~
tofflos
From the article "...Anderson's most famous role, FBI agent Dana Scully on The
X-Files, was directly inspired by Starling, according to The Truth Is Out
There: The Official Guide to The X-Files...".

------
01100011
Direct link to youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJB5W2beVZ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJB5W2beVZ0)

~~~
signa11
thanks !

the thing that ever so _slightly_ ruined it (for me atleast) were the eyes of
the characters. they were just plain and _utterly_ white without _any_ blood-
vessels. once i noticed that, it became kind of hard to ignore.

------
jari_mustonen
Pretty remarkable. Never the less...

Faces convey the emotional content well but I think that in case of Dr. Lecter
there is something missing. Maybe the look is not as intensively gleeful or
something...

The second strangeness is the background handling. The deep fakes are not
handling the background near the face faces well. Maybe the different shape of
faces forces the algorithm to generate the background and it's obviously not
doing that part well. It gives sometimes the face the feel that is has been
plastered on top of an image.

------
judge2020
Here's another deepfake that looks really well done
[https://youtu.be/8OJnkJqkyio?t=11](https://youtu.be/8OJnkJqkyio?t=11)

------
galago
Its the original audio performances, and I think this shows how important the
actors are. Test deep fakes only on image and I think they fall down a lot.

~~~
droopyEyelids
When Dr Fakenstein drops a video, he does the voice AND the face. Really
missing that, here.

------
retreatguru
When you see his face in profile near the end, it's clearly not Willem Dafoe's
head shape. And in the middle his ear lobes were jumbled. But other than that
it's pretty creepy! But that's probably because of the scene they chose :D

------
Seirdy
I'm still waiting for a full release of _Home Stallone,_ where every character
is played by a deepfake of Sylvester Stallone except for Sylvester Stallone,
who's played by Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson

------
jamestimmins
This is incredibly impressive. For a while I've wondered when it will be
possible to "fork" movies and create different endings/scenes. I know that is
a long way from this technology, but this kind of things gives me hope that
will eventually be possible.

------
aaron695
Could someone just make a deep fake technique that auto matches dubbing to the
lip sync and make some $$$ and pushes foreign TV to everyone to help work
towards world peace and create a real peak TV.

It might not be possible but I'd like to see attempts.

------
craze3
What are some of the fastest and easiest tools for creating something like
this myself ?

~~~
shoeffner
You can try things such as:

\- [https://github.com/joshua-
wu/deepfakes_faceswap](https://github.com/joshua-wu/deepfakes_faceswap)

\- [https://github.com/Oldpan/Faceswap-Deepfake-
Pytorch](https://github.com/Oldpan/Faceswap-Deepfake-Pytorch)

You might have to run on a frame by frame basis, e.g. using `ffmpeg -i
file.mpg $filename%03d.bmp` [1] and stitching the results back together [2]. I
haven't tried it, though, and there might be better alternatives.

[1]
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/10962408](https://stackoverflow.com/a/10962408)
[2] [https://hamelot.io/visualization/using-ffmpeg-to-convert-
a-s...](https://hamelot.io/visualization/using-ffmpeg-to-convert-a-set-of-
images-into-a-video/)

------
throwaway122378
And guess who’s been producing them lately ... Hollywood. Makes me wonder
who’s got some dirty videos that are gonna come out soon.

------
Ataraxic
The pupils are often not centered or circular for hannibal. Was actually a bit
creepier at first because of it.

------
throwaway122378
Visually the face looks real. There must be some code that can prove evidence
of alerting?

------
throwaway15392
There’s going to be videos coming out in the next couple years that are going
to shock the world and those recorded in the videos are going to claim they’re
deep fakes which is why the media has been trying to make the public think
deep fakes are easy to make

~~~
anigbrowl
They are though. It helps that I have a background in film and video but
still.

------
colordrops
It's not really an improvement on many of the others out there. It has some of
the same problems as well, such as oddly smooth skin tone, deformed or blurry
ears, and the face looking like a morph with the original rather than
completely different. It seems that some deep fake authors try to find faces
similar to the original to make the deep fakes work.

